# Summer months in Rhodes



## hayleyrebec (Aug 2, 2009)

Next Spring, I am considering moving to Rhodes, probably until October. I'm hoping to spend my time in Pefkos, which is a few minutes from Lindos.
I was wondering if any of you could answer the following queries that I have.

I'll be 19 by the time I go. How easy will it be to get work? Here, I do a fair bit of photography work. Will I be able to do that there? I'd also be more than happy to do waitressing/ bar work... or whatever I can get really. How much could I expect to be paid each month?
In regards to accommodation... how much would I need to pay per month for a decent apartment?
How easy is it to buy a cheap car there, and get it taxed and insured? Is it expensive for someone of my age? Hire places don't seem to cater for anyone of my age.
How do I go about doing these things? Are there any websites that anyone knows of, where I can see apartments which are available to rent in Pefkos? Or do I need to just go there, and find somewhere myself? The same with work... is it possible to ensure that I have somewhere to work before I go, or do I have to just turn up, ask around and hope for the best?
Is it true that I need to go there in March to be able to get an apartment and a job?

Thank you


----------



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

*Rhodes*

Hi

I am sure you know Rhodes is a Beautifull Island, but this year the holiday trade is down and work is a little hard to come buy, it could change for next year but I would make some inquirys, try and secure work before you go. An appartment will be expensive unless you share, a studio type for on the outskirts will be about 400-500euros per month, you will not be aple to purchase a car without having tax documents to have that you will have to be a greek citizen.
It would be best to take a cheap holiday and find out a few things for yourself.

Best of luck




hayleyrebec said:


> Next Spring, I am considering moving to Rhodes, probably until October. I'm hoping to spend my time in Pefkos, which is a few minutes from Lindos.
> I was wondering if any of you could answer the following queries that I have.
> 
> I'll be 19 by the time I go. How easy will it be to get work? Here, I do a fair bit of photography work. Will I be able to do that there? I'd also be more than happy to do waitressing/ bar work... or whatever I can get really. How much could I expect to be paid each month?
> ...


----------



## hayleyrebec (Aug 2, 2009)

Haraki said:


> Hi
> 
> I am sure you know Rhodes is a Beautifull Island, but this year the holiday trade is down and work is a little hard to come buy, it could change for next year but I would make some inquirys, try and secure work before you go. An appartment will be expensive unless you share, a studio type for on the outskirts will be about 400-500euros per month, you will not be aple to purchase a car without having tax documents to have that you will have to be a greek citizen.
> It would be best to take a cheap holiday and find out a few things for yourself.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your advice 

Thinking about it, I'm not sure if i'd be brave enough to just go over and look for work once I get there... Maybe i'll email some hotels or something during the winter.
I don't particularly want to do this by myself, so ideally I would be sharing an apartment anyway. I'm having difficulty finding anyone here who would come with me though.. Being at the age I am, my friends are all tied up with uni... so it's difficult.
I'm very excited, and can't think about anything else at the moment... even though the idea doesn't seem to be either sensible or practical...


----------



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

*Having friends in Rhodes*

A thought would be to make friends with people you know that go to Rhodes here first, so that you can go out at a time when they are there, and also you can have an oppertunity to see if they can be trusted. In my own case, my user name as you know is Haraki, this is a quiet village built in a half moon shape on the east coast above Lindos, 12 years ago my wife and myself went there first and never looked back, it is very much the same people that come back every year, and some of us have bought appartments out there now, and some of our friends have sold up in the UK and now live in Rhodes, we now know the local greek people very well, they are kind and very helpfull, just the same as it is at home they work hard at making a living and with the tourist season for only say 5 months of the year they have a short period of time to make money, during the winter months they pick olives and harvest oranges etc. The months of March and April are my favourite, every were is green and the wild flowers are breath taking, the normal tourist do not see these months which is a shame, fantastic walking weather though, buy the time may has come the vegitation is being burnt off buy the sun.

I go on a bit, im sorry, a little passionate about Rhodes and the people.

keep in touch

Bye for now



hayleyrebec said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your advice
> 
> ...


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hiya 

Me 25 and my husband Mark 27 are moving to Rhode in just less than 2 weeks if there is anything that you want help with advice etc then don't hesitate to ask.

We found an apartment info about jobs etc by going on many holidays there chatting and meeting both Greeks and English expats like ourselves I would definately recommend that you do the same.

Good luck 
from Christine


----------



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

*Excellent advice*

Hi Christine and Mark

Good advice, you have obviously looked into this, excellent I hope it all goes really well for you, were about in Rhodes are you moving to? I havent quite made that leap yet, going back on 13 Sept for two and a bit weeks, really looking forward to it, I love walking and exploring, my local greek friends tell me that there is a waterfall they have given me a rough idea on the map but I am yet to find it, this trip this is my quest.

Keep in touch

Kind Regards

Stephen



markandchristine said:


> Hiya
> 
> Me 25 and my husband Mark 27 are moving to Rhode in just less than 2 weeks if there is anything that you want help with advice etc then don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> ...


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Haraki said:


> Hi Christine and Mark
> 
> Good advice, you have obviously looked into this, excellent I hope it all goes really well for you, were about in Rhodes are you moving to? I havent quite made that leap yet, going back on 13 Sept for two and a bit weeks, really looking forward to it, I love walking and exploring, my local greek friends tell me that there is a waterfall they have given me a rough idea on the map but I am yet to find it, this trip this is my quest.
> 
> ...



Hi Stephen

We are moving to the Kalathos area. I'm not sure about the waterfall of were it is. My husband loves exploring he has a walk planned for when we get there with one of our Greek friends were there going up onto a part of the mountain just south of Pefkos.
Hope you enjoy your trip !
Many Thanks
Mark and Christine


----------



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

*Walking*

Hi Mark and Christine

If you are interested in walking, you are welcome to to join me at any time in September.

Regards
Stephen



markandchristine said:


> Hi Stephen
> 
> We are moving to the Kalathos area. I'm not sure about the waterfall of were it is. My husband loves exploring he has a walk planned for when we get there with one of our Greek friends were there going up onto a part of the mountain just south of Pefkos.
> Hope you enjoy your trip !
> ...


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Haraki said:


> Hi Mark and Christine
> 
> If you are interested in walking, you are welcome to to join me at any time in September.
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen

That sounds great, let us know when your coming over and we'll sort something.

Regards
Mark and Christine


----------



## ginag (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Stephen Just read your post,
We Also love Rhodes, we had a House Built 2 years ago by a Greek friend of ours who was absolutely amazing he done everything for us from Greek Residency to finding our land, Lawers, planning and Building our house we had no Nightmare problems at all.
Like you we are also Passionate about Rhodes and it's people.
We will be over Sept 23rd and will be having a Bar-b -que at our home on the 25th would be nice to meet you and your wife if you are available to come. Like wise that invitation also applies to Mark and Christine from Kalathos.
Kind Regards GINA


Haraki said:


> Hi Christine and Mark
> 
> Good advice, you have obviously looked into this, excellent I hope it all goes really well for you, were about in Rhodes are you moving to? I havent quite made that leap yet, going back on 13 Sept for two and a bit weeks, really looking forward to it, I love walking and exploring, my local greek friends tell me that there is a waterfall they have given me a rough idea on the map but I am yet to find it, this trip this is my quest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

*Thank you*

Hi Gina

That would be really nice, were on Rhodes are you, I will bring meat for bbq and drinks of course, it will be nice to meet Mark and Christine as well. 
Thanks again 
keep in touch



ginag said:


> Hi Stephen Just read your post,
> We Also love Rhodes, we had a House Built 2 years ago by a Greek friend of ours who was absolutely amazing he done everything for us from Greek Residency to finding our land, Lawers, planning and Building our house we had no Nightmare problems at all.
> Like you we are also Passionate about Rhodes and it's people.
> We will be over Sept 23rd and will be having a Bar-b -que at our home on the 25th would be nice to meet you and your wife if you are available to come. Like wise that invitation also applies to Mark and Christine from Kalathos.
> Kind Regards GINA


----------



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

*Walking day*

Hi Mark and Christine

I will sort out a couple of routes and you can choose if thats allright, let me know what level of walking you enjoy easy, moderate or difficult, also have you seen Gina thread of invite to bbq, that is really nice, we could make a walking day of it and finish of with a bbq, what do you think? Wonder if gina is up for a walking day?



Stephen







markandchristine said:


> Hi Stephen
> 
> That sounds great, let us know when your coming over and we'll sort something.
> 
> ...


----------



## ginag (Aug 3, 2009)

*Haraki Paradise*

Hi Stephen,
Nice to hear from you.
You are more than welcome but please you dont have to bring anything but yourselves.
We are just 5mins away from you in Malona.
Have not met Christine or Mark but would be nice if they could come too.
Have only emiled them on here about Van Insurance.Cant leave my email address on here if I can dont know how ,so maybe we can arrange to meet say by the Argos in Haraki the afternoon on the 24th time to suit suit you.
Kind Regards Gina


Haraki said:


> Hi Gina
> 
> That would be really nice, were on Rhodes are you, I will bring meat for bbq and drinks of course, it will be nice to meet Mark and Christine as well.
> Thanks again
> keep in touch


----------



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

*Malona*

Hi Gina

I just can not believe it, Malona, this is all getting quite exiting, I am working away from home at the moment, this weekend, when my I tell my wife (sue) about this she will will be trying to workout who you are, do you frequent the tavernas in haraki? we might know the same people.
Kind Regards
Stephen 



ginag said:


> Hi Stephen,
> Nice to hear from you.
> You are more than welcome but please you dont have to bring anything but yourselves.
> We are just 5mins away from you in Malona.
> ...


----------



## hayleyrebec (Aug 2, 2009)

markandchristine said:


> Hiya
> 
> Me 25 and my husband Mark 27 are moving to Rhode in just less than 2 weeks if there is anything that you want help with advice etc then don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> ...


Hi, Christine 

I bet you're ever so excited. I'm very jealous...

I was on Rhodes just last month, and got to know a few of the locals. I think they'll probably be very useful, as we're still in touch.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## ginag (Aug 3, 2009)

*Congratulations*

:clap2:Hi Mark & Christine,
Congratulations on your marraige in July,
Wish we was your age again and had the guts to go for it.
Hope you read Haraki's Message about our Bar-b- que, Please get in touch with him via his Walking Rhodes Site on his Profile then we can all meet up.
Godf Luck With your move and hope to see you soon.
Regards Gina


ginag said:


> Hi Stephen Just read your post,
> We Also love Rhodes, we had a House Built 2 years ago by a Greek friend of ours who was absolutely amazing he done everything for us from Greek Residency to finding our land, Lawers, planning and Building our house we had no Nightmare problems at all.
> Like you we are also Passionate about Rhodes and it's people.
> We will be over Sept 23rd and will be having a Bar-b -que at our home on the 25th would be nice to meet you and your wife if you are available to come. Like wise that invitation also applies to Mark and Christine from Kalathos.
> Kind Regards GINA


:clap2:


----------



## markandchristine (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for the messages of support its getting really close now just less than a week ! everythings coming together now so its getting quite exciting !

Thanks for the invite Gina we would love to come I will try and send you our email address and I will also try and do the same with Stephen !

Thanks again Mark and Christine


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

*Rhodes*

Hi., I am leaving for Rhodes in two hours, we have a bungalow there. I will try to fill you in when I return nearer the end of the month. DMC.


----------

